# AM Shoes... what to buy!!!



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

I will hear all recommendations here... Thank you in advance!


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

The simple answer to flat shoes is 5.10.

For a bit more, get apair of shoes that fit really well, get custom moulded insoles and then get 5.10 rubber bonded to the bottom... bit more of a faf but better.

5.10 make great rubber, but the shoes are ****.


----------



## Anthiron (Jan 29, 2010)

661 Filters. i love them with cleats or without!


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Anth, have you ridden 5.10?


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

and what about Shimano AM30 or AM50? I forgot to say Im planning to use spd cleats and as Im currently using the M122 already, Im looking for a shoe with a extra of protection on the sides.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Clipless or flats?


----------



## antiherohio (May 27, 2008)

I am kinda liking the Specialized Trail 110/120. Anyone use them?


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

CharacterZero said:


> Clips or flats?


clips


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

not 5.10 then =-)


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

antiherohio said:


> I am kinda liking the Specialized Trail 110/120. Anyone use them?


Yeah, I was looking at those 110s, but they are out of stock(?) or not available online anymore..and I don't think I will shell out the $150 for the 120s with the reports I have seen of the soles not holding up, as I do have to hikeabike some.  FWIW, they are on their site on sale.

I was also looking at the discontinued Shimano AM50s...hard to find, but on ebay for $95. Many reports of bad/misaligned stitching, fwiw.

Looks like Shimano has another mid-top AM shoe that isn't in the US market, available on ebay as well, I am pretty close to ordering these: AM 31.

I have ridden LAKE MX50s for the last two years, but they don't seem to make the model I like anymore, and don't like the current offerings.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

CaveGiant said:


> not 5.10 then =-)


As I said I was thinking on a pair of AM30s or AM50s... may be a 661 also... any experiences to share in regards to these?


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

CharacterZero said:


> Clips or flats?


I think you mean clipLESS or flats... Pretty much only hipsters on fixed gears and middle aged people ride toe CLIPS.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

mattsavage said:


> I think you mean clipLESS or flats... Pretty much only hipsters on fixed gears and middle aged people ride toe CLIPS.


HA. Just noticed that myself. Thanks, I will take off my manpris now!


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

661 Filter SPD or Vans Warner SPD, Trying to get my hands on a pair of either but i've been spending my money on other **** lol!

And MattSavage, since we're not hipster fixies or middle aged people (don't know whats that to do with anything but no offense to all you middle agers out there lol) and toeclips are a thing of the past you did know what he meant, so let's not make this a jargon or correct term discussion :thumbsup:

Cheers!


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

what about those?? I'm also looking for an AM shoes and I can't decide myself which one....
Shimano MP66 MTB SPD Shoes


----------



## Bigmech (Feb 23, 2010)

northwave shoes are really good and really comfy


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

CharacterZero said:


> Yeah, I was looking at those 110s, but they are out of stock(?) or not available online anymore..and I don't think I will shell out the $150 for the 120s with the reports I have seen of the soles not holding up, as I do have to hikeabike some.  FWIW, they are on their site on sale.
> 
> I was also looking at the discontinued Shimano AM50s...hard to find, but on ebay for $95. Many reports of bad/misaligned stitching, fwiw.
> 
> ...


Sorry - I did not see your message. I've read the same from the "fifty" and as I live in Chile (earthquakes's country) and don't have any credit card I think I won't be able to buy the AM31s. My country is so influenced by the most aggresive way of racing XC from Europe and the All Mountain is viewed like mtb for slack people so I can't find so much of these kind of shoes. I have only seen the AM30


----------



## Anthiron (Jan 29, 2010)

never ridden 5 10's but ive rockclimbed on their shoes for years im familiar with the rubber. i like the fit of the 661 filters better and i find the rubber to be sticky enough, the option of cleats is also nice as i can ride my flats and clipless with the same shoes no worries.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Helmetless said:


> Sorry - I did not see your message. I've read the same from the "fifty" and as I live in Chile (earthquakes's country) and don't have any credit card I think I won't be able to buy the AM31s. My country is so influenced by the most aggresive way of racing XC from Europe and the All Mountain is viewed like mtb for slack people so I can't find so much of these kind of shoes. I have only seen the AM30


Looks like the AM30 is what I'd get anyways...I had no prior knowledge of them until you posted up. They are cheaper, designed the same, just not as light it seems.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

For clipless I like a stiff sole with rubber overmold.
I LOVED my Diadora Raptors.
Currently I'm using Mavic Razors that are almost as good.
I'm not wild about the tennis style shoes for clipless MTB as most of them aren't stiff enough when you smack a rock with them.

What I'm using:
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/18...-Shoes/Mountain/Mavic-Razor-MTN-Shoe-2010.htm

There are lots of choices:
http://www.pricepoint.com/thumb/1-Clothing-133-Shoes/Mountain-True.htm

As for flats most of my friends are running 510s or skate shoes.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

I had a pair of the AM50's. Nice shoes but I found them to run a little small compared to most other brands. 

I used the Spec 120's (or what ever the model was with the mid tops with carbon soles) and Sidi's and Mavics. All 42's and they all fit. I got a great deal on a pair of AM50's, also size 42, and they were always a little too tight. They could almost work, but in the end I switched to Mavic Mantra's and have been happy. They have decent protection and a good rubber sole with solid tread.

(I liked the Spec shoes but the rubber on the soles did not hold up at all.)


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

string said:


> I had a pair of the AM50's. Nice shoes but I found them to run a little small compared to most other brands.
> 
> I used the Spec 120's (or what ever the model was with the mid tops with carbon soles) and Sidi's and Mavics. All 42's and they all fit. I got a great deal on a pair of AM50's, also size 42, and they were always a little too tight. They could almost work, but in the end I switched to Mavic Mantra's and have been happy. They have decent protection and a good rubber sole with solid tread.
> 
> (I liked the Spec shoes but the rubber on the soles did not hold up at all.)


Thanks for the heads up on teh Spec shoes as well as the Shimano sizing.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

Just try before you buy if you can.

I didn't and have a nice $75 dollar paper weight that makes my toes numb after 20 minutes.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

string said:


> I had a pair of the AM50's. Nice shoes but I found them to run a little small compared to most other brands.
> 
> I used the Spec 120's (or what ever the model was with the mid tops with carbon soles) and Sidi's and Mavics. All 42's and they all fit. I got a great deal on a pair of AM50's, also size 42, and they were always a little too tight. They could almost work, but in the end I switched to Mavic Mantra's and have been happy. They have decent protection and a good rubber sole with solid tread.
> 
> (I liked the Spec shoes but the rubber on the soles did not hold up at all.)


I knew that shimano shoes makes small shoes so you must choose a bigger size than normal (i.e. I wear a pair of m122s spd shoes number 45 (EU) and my size is 43.


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a pair of the Specialized Trail 110's No real ride time on them yet.
I've used Shimano, Sidi, and 5.10's (for flats)

The 110's fit really well and the upper does not limit mobility at all, really feels like a low top, but with side protection.
I really like that the front of the toe box is actually rigid, and offers protection - if you have ever pedaled, or ran your toe into a rock you'll understand.

The tread rubber is a little harder than what was on my old Shimano's, but still should be ok for hike-a-bike sections.

Overall, I really like them, but as I said, no real trail time, yet.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I've got half a season on the Specialized Trail 110s. Nice shoes. I have a friend who rides in the Shimano AM50s, and he liked the look of the Trails better. IIRC, the AM50s don't have the hard toe box that the Trails do, and that was one of the things he liked. And I've had opportunity to appreciate that as well.

Depending on what/where I'm riding, I flip back and forth between those and 5.10 Impact 2s/twenty6 flats. You don't give up a ton with that combination. Actually, I think the biggest loss of efficiency comes in the slight slop inherent in a sneaker-type shoe as opposed to the really tight fit of a clipless shoe.


----------



## BlackMoth (Apr 29, 2004)

Evasive & deoreo- Is the tread on the bottom of the Specialized at least a little forgiving for steep hike a bikes up slippery rocks? I've used some shoes in the past that had lugs that were so hard they slid all over the place on the wet rocks and roots up in Pisgah.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

BlackMoth said:


> Evasive & deoreo- Is the tread on the bottom of the Specialized at least a little forgiving for steep hike a bikes up slippery rocks? I've used some shoes in the past that had lugs that were so hard they slid all over the place on the wet rocks and roots up in Pisgah.


SIDIs? (at least that was my experience with them).


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

evasive said:


> I've got half a season on the Specialized Trail 110s. Nice shoes. I have a friend who rides in the Shimano AM50s, and he liked the look of the Trails better. IIRC, the AM50s don't have the hard toe box that the Trails do, and that was one of the things he liked. And I've had opportunity to appreciate that as well.
> 
> Depending on what/where I'm riding, I flip back and forth between those and 5.10 Impact 2s/twenty6 flats. You don't give up a ton with that combination. Actually, I think the biggest loss of efficiency comes in the slight slop inherent in a sneaker-type shoe as opposed to the really tight fit of a clipless shoe.


great comparison/points...thanks!~


----------



## BlackMoth (Apr 29, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> SIDIs? (at least that was my experience with them).


Yes, I've had a pair for over 10 years. Definitely reliable but they suck when your off the bike. I tried some Lakes with vibram soles which are awesome but the regular ones are too narrow and the wides are too wide. That and the toe box is narrow and pointed. Not good with my Frodo feet! I do have a pair of the Specialized BG Sports that I picked up on e-bay for dirt cheap. They fit well but slide up and down on the heel. I think the 110s may be the ticket if the soles have a little grip to them.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Like others said, for flats 5.10s are great; I run flats when riding gravity oriented trails but when riding more xc stuff I use CB Mallets with my crappy but confy Answer Palisade's.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

I have experience with a few different shoes, so I'll toss in my $0.02.

- Sidi's are overpriced. I have a pair of Dominator 5's, and I like them, but there are options that are way better bang for the buck. Also, the Dominator toe area is prone to getting scraped up since there isn't any protection for the Lorica. The new Spiders fixed this, but they are even more ridiculously priced.

- 5.10's are awesome for flat pedals. I have a pair of Impacts, a little heavy and bulky for pedaling up the hills, but they work awesome, and you're covered for DH also.

- Shimano & Specialized = bang for buck. I have an older pair of Specialized Comp mtb shoes that worked as well as my Sidi's do, but were way cheaper. I currently have the Shimano MP66's shown above (the stormtrooper shoe) that I originally bought for DH, but it also works great for AM. The MP66 has a pretty stiff sole and nice foot protection without being too bulky. *Ban:* yes the MP66's make a fine AM choice.

_Based on my experience_, I recommend Shimano or Specialized.


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread, but has anyone ever tried the original converse shoes with 510 rubber glued to the sole for flats? I know there won't be much protection, but should be very comfy and maneuverable.


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

BlackMoth - I had Sidi Dom5's and that's the reason I gave them up - loved how they fit, hated the "plastic" tread.

The Trail 110's are better than the Sidi's (softer) and have more tread area, but they are still not that super soft rubber, like on a running shoe or what-not.

I think they'll be fine. If I were to purchase another pair of MTB shoes I might try the Lake MX165:
http://www.lakecycling.com/mx165-p-102.html

Gotta admit, though, I really like how the Trail 110's fit me, so they're probably a keeper.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Allrighty then... let's get a pair of 110s...  we'll see how much do they cost in here.

BTW: What about Taho shoes?


----------



## axolotl (Apr 24, 2008)

dr13zehn said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but has anyone ever tried the original converse shoes with 510 rubber glued to the sole for flats? I know there won't be much protection, but should be very comfy and maneuverable.


What do you mean glued?
Have them resoled with climbing rubber and you got it.
How come people often say they don't mean to do something they are doing?


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

axolotl said:


> What do you mean glued?
> Have them resoled with climbing rubber and you got it.


I know that it's possible to resole them with 510 rubber (obviously that's what I meant by glued on) but I wanted to know if anyone has done this here.



axolotl said:


> How come people often say they don't mean to do something they are doing?


That's a good point, heh!


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:



mtg7aa said:


> I have experience with a few different shoes, so I'll toss in my $0.02.
> 
> - Sidi's are overpriced. I have a pair of Dominator 5's, and I like them, but there are options that are way better bang for the buck. Also, the Dominator toe area is prone to getting scraped up since there isn't any protection for the Lorica. The new Spiders fixed this, but they are even more ridiculously priced.
> 
> ...


----------



## slyfink (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a pair of Time DXZs. I use them for DH, but because they have a stiff sole, they pedal very well. I use mine for xc in the fall when it's cold out. They're very well built and durable. I highly recommend them.

hope you're recovering well from the quake.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

slyfink said:


> I have a pair of Time DXZs. I use them for DH, but because they have a stiff sole, they pedal very well. I use mine for xc in the fall when it's cold out. They're very well built and durable. I highly recommend them.
> 
> hope you're recovering well from the quake.


Thank you very much for the last message. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crankenator (Mar 27, 2007)

+1 on those Diadora Raptors....wish they were still available. 

I've been riding 661 Filters for a couple years and love them. Bought the knock-off Sette version and actually like them better, and they're cheaper too. Plenty stiff for pedaling and I raced in them for one year. Not as comfy when it's wet, but they're warmer than most cycling shoes when it's cold and there's room for thick socks. I don't like them on flat pedals, but for clipping in they're what I'll keep using until something better comes along.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

ban said:


> what about those?? I'm also looking for an AM shoes and I can't decide myself which one....
> Shimano MP66 MTB SPD Shoes


i'm rocking these - i've always liked shimano shoes but these are extra super comfortable and durable.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

I just found a 110 size 43  too small for my yeti feet. I only see these AM30 in my horizon... as far as I know we don't have 661 shoes in our market, neither Diadora.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

five.ten makes a resole kit with their stealth rubber http://www.summithut.com/products/stealth-c-4-resole-kits/ add to your favorite shoes and your good to go.

I have finally worn my 5.10's out and am looking to replace them. Looking at the new freeriders but they are still kinda 'spensive. 
Anyone tried the Shimano AM40's? look like a nice shoe, a bit funky looking but I can swing it.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

whoa... :O
what shoes are these? R 086?





Thank you Mr Shandro!


----------



## LilJr (Oct 27, 2009)

What I rock: http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=43&product_id=1239766&outlet=

They are super comfortable, keep my feet warm when its cold (I can ride for about 1 hour with two pairs of socks on at about 0-25 degrees before my feet get cold.) and cool when its hot. Not to mention, the grip on the sole extends to the same level as the bottom of the cleat so they are great if you have to walk a bit. I've got the yellow.

Edit: These http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=43&product_id=1454751&outlet= would be another choice to look at. I like that they are water resistant. The ones I rock aren't advertised as water resistant, but they do repel water up to a point.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

mtg7aa said:


> Sidi's are overpriced. I have a pair of Dominator 5's, and I like them, but there are options that are way better bang for the buck... _Based on my experience_, I recommend Shimano or Specialized.


OK, Sidi's are not cheap, but you get what you pay for. I mean, they are the premium riding shoe after all, the Rolls Royce if you like. Most other mtb shoes are poorly built (and look like sh!t) compared to Sidi. Get 'em online from somewhere like Chainreaction, where they're more affordable. I've been rocking Dominator 5's for years and they are excellent; super comfy & adjustable, very long wearing, and totally bling, even as a mid-range shoe. No other riding shoe look as good as the high-end Sidi's, they're in a league of their own.

Some say they suck off the bike, but they _are_ mtb shoes after all. I think they're fine for walking, even good for trudging-up steep, unclimbable sections. Look, if you want to walk along the trail then buy some hiking boots. Sidi's are designed for riding, and they perform this task to perfection.

Years ago I had the entry level Specialized mtb shoe, the 'Pro' I think. Good shoes, absolutely unbreakable. I never wore socks with them, just washed 'em out with a hose every now and then. Talk about tough shoes, quite comfortable too, though absolutely no comparison to the Sidi. I was going to get another pair of Specialized shoes but when I went to my lbs to try some on the main strap broke off in my hand... they don't make 'em like they used to, eh.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Helmetless said:


> and what about Shimano AM30 or AM50? I forgot to say Im planning to use spd cleats and as Im currently using the M122 already, Im looking for a shoe with a extra of protection on the sides.


I have am50's and consider them pretty good. I have a pretty narrow foot though, so for perfect fit I would need the narrow sidi's.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

string said:


> I had a pair of the AM50's. Nice shoes but I found them to run a little small compared to most other brands.
> 
> I used the Spec 120's (or what ever the model was with the mid tops with carbon soles) and Sidi's and Mavics. All 42's and they all fit. I got a great deal on a pair of AM50's, also size 42, and they were always a little too tight. They could almost work, but in the end I switched to Mavic Mantra's and have been happy. They have decent protection and a good rubber sole with solid tread.
> 
> (I liked the Spec shoes but the rubber on the soles did not hold up at all.)


All Shimano's I've had have been smallish (lenghth).


----------



## axolotl (Apr 24, 2008)

m0ngy said:


> OK, Sidi's are not cheap, but you get what you pay for. I mean, they are the premium riding shoe after all, the Rolls Royce if you like. Most other mtb shoes are poorly built (and look like sh!t) compared to Sidi. Get 'em online from somewhere like Chainreaction, where they're more affordable. I've been rocking Dominator 5's for years and they are excellent; super comfy & adjustable, very long wearing, and totally bling, even as a mid-range shoe. No other riding shoe look as good as the high-end Sidi's, they're in a league of their own.
> 
> Some say they suck off the bike, but they _are_ mtb shoes after all. I think they're fine for walking, even good for trudging-up steep, unclimbable sections. Look, if you want to walk along the trail then buy some hiking boots. Sidi's are designed for riding, and they perform this task to perfection.
> 
> Years ago I had the entry level Specialized mtb shoe, the 'Pro' I think. Good shoes, absolutely unbreakable. I never wore socks with them, just washed 'em out with a hose every now and then. Talk about tough shoes, quite comfortable too, though absolutely no comparison to the Sidi. I was going to get another pair of Specialized shoes but when I went to my lbs to try some on the main strap broke off in my hand... they don't make 'em like they used to, eh.


Nothing is more important than fit. Sidi's do suck off the bike. If I'm riding a steep and exposed technical section and must dismount in a rush and can't get traction on my feet, then I get to go down. Going down can be bad or worse. I love the comment about getting hiking shoes. I do exactly that. I like to ride a shoe that works on and off the bike.
There is really 4 things I consider for shoes. 
1) fit
2) stiffness of sole (this isn't so important with a platform pedal or flats and it is counter to off bike function (but flats needs to consider grip))
3) off bike function 
4) price

It is just a shoe. 
This year I'm rockin a pair of $20 deck shoes with climbing rubber and twenty6 prerunners. It is a great combo, light insanely grippy and great for "hiking with the bike"


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

[QUOTE='size]i'm rocking these - i've always liked shimano shoes but these are extra super comfortable and durable.[/QUOTE]

I wish they still made these in black.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

Jet Fuel said:


> I wish they still made these in black.


check ebay - i see the black ones there pretty regularly


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

dr13zehn said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but has anyone ever tried the original converse shoes with 510 rubber glued to the sole for flats? I know there won't be much protection, but should be very comfy and maneuverable.


I ride original converse and find them to work very good. I also have a pair of 5.10's that worked great while they lasted which was about half a season..migt make for a intresting project sinse the soles popped off


----------



## MudBike (Oct 22, 2005)

*5.10 Spd*

I am waiting until next month and getting a pair of these.

http://www.go-ride.com/SPD/5-10-minnaar-spd-shoe--8000336E-1266364855.jsp


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

MudBike said:


> I am waiting until next month and getting a pair of these.
> 
> https://www.go-ride.com/SPD/5-10-minnaar-spd-shoe--8000336E-1266364855.jsp


better pic:


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

LilJr said:


> What I rock: http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=43&product_id=1239766&outlet=
> 
> They are super comfortable, keep my feet warm when its cold (I can ride for about 1 hour with two pairs of socks on at about 0-25 degrees before my feet get cold.) and cool when its hot. Not to mention, the grip on the sole extends to the same level as the bottom of the cleat so they are great if you have to walk a bit. I've got the yellow.
> 
> Edit: These http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=43&product_id=1454751&outlet= would be another choice to look at. I like that they are water resistant. The ones I rock aren't advertised as water resistant, but they do repel water up to a point.


Ditto on the Pearl Izumis. Very nice and comfortable.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I have been looking for new shoes for a while...and I think I finally found the ones for me....Lake mx165....










And here is what fellow mtbr members thought about them..
https://www.mtbr.com/cat/mtb-apparel-and-protection/shoes/lake/mx-165/PRD_365272_144crx.aspx


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah, waiting to see how those Minaar 5.10s are too....


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

Jet Fuel said:


> I wish they still made these in black.


Black, white, green or red, those are some ugly-ass mofo shoes!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

mudpuppy said:


> I have been looking for new shoes for a while...and I think I finally found the ones for me....Lake mx165....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the shops in town carries Lake, and they have some nice-looking shoes. I might look at them if I were in the market for another low clipless shoe.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

mudpuppy said:


> I have been looking for new shoes for a while...and I think I finally found the ones for me....Lake mx165....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've known several people who use those shoes and love them. i personally like a flatter sole, not a lugged one otherwise i'd give them a shot.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

[QUOTE='size]i've known several people who use those shoes and love them. i personally like a flatter sole, not a lugged one otherwise i'd give them a shot.[/QUOTE]

I've been on these (in black) for two years, but I cannot seem to find them anywhere....mine are worn out! I still use them, despite the hole in the front that collects pebbles.
I was thinking about something with a bit of mid-top protection, hence listing the others. But really they are stiff, wear pretty well (lots of rocky hike-a-bike here and they lasted 2 years) and are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## zoro (Mar 14, 2007)

Is there really such a thing as an AM shoe?? Life was better when the 2 disciplines of MTB were XC and DH...


----------



## norcosam (Sep 27, 2008)

Jet Fuel said:


> I wish they still made these in black.


I have the black version,They are the best spd shoe i have used,And in 12 years of riding with spd i have gone through a few sets.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

zoro said:


> Is there really such a thing as an AM shoe?? Life was better when the 2 disciplines of MTB were XC and DH...


Please respect the thread as we have a couple of topics about what does All Mountain mean.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

norcosam said:


> I have the black version,They are the best spd shoe i have used,And in 12 years of riding with spd i have gone through a few sets.


agreed - i've owned a lot of shoes and i will be buying a few more pairs of these when and if shimano ever discontinues them.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Helmetless said:


> Please respect the thread as we have a couple of topics about what does All Mountain mean.


zoro - DH usually means flats and XC usually means quasi-roadie shoes. There is certainly a space that is filled by the above-mentioned shoes.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Have a pair of AM50s. Great shoe, gives padded ankle protection and fit true to size for Shimano and are roomy. One of the shoes had a misaligned tongue, had a shoemaker stitch it in place - took him 5 minutes. Performance usually has them on sale, got mine for $65.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Trail6 said:


> Have a pair of AM50s. Great shoe, gives padded ankle protection and fit true to size for Shimano and are roomy. One of the shoes had a misaligned tongue, had a shoemaker stitch it in place - took him 5 minutes. Performance usually has them on sale, got mine for $65.


I just wish they carried more sizes, I'd've already ordered them


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i've been looking at these on line i may get a pair come summer. or when my hiking boots i use die.


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

insanitylevel9 said:


> i've been looking at these on line i may get a pair come summer. or when my hiking boots i use die.


I don't know how you ride in hiking boots, but if you want something more versatile than the freerider check out the camp 4's http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/40-camp-four

I have been wearing them on and off the bike almost daily for two years and they are awesome! I am finally wearing them out though, not sure what I am gonna replace them with.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

greengreer said:


> I don't know how you ride in hiking boots, but if you want something more versatile than the freerider check out the camp 4's http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/40-camp-four
> 
> I have been wearing them on and off the bike almost daily for two years and they are awesome! I am finally wearing them out though, not sure what I am gonna replace them with.


there kinda hiking boots but not really see


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Final verdict: PD-M970 with SH52 shoes. It works AWESOME.


----------



## Helmetless (Jan 12, 2010)

Shimano Clipless SH-MT52 are a way more than Shimano originally pretended them to be. 

I am wearing them 6 months from the date of purchase and so far they're a great buy. A must!


----------

